# WILL FAT FIVES FIT ON A6 C5 2.8L 1998?



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

i want to get a set of fat fives and i was wondering if they would fit without spacers or adapters on the 2.8 a6?
any contribution is helpfull 
thanks you


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: WILL FAT FIVES FIT ON A6 C5 2.8L 1998? (Veki)*

anyone


----------



## gtimotorsport46 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: WILL FAT FIVES FIT ON A6 C5 2.8L 1998? (Veki)*

yes they will fit and i have a set for sale if you want them! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

IM'd you


----------

